# Using Dawn dish soap for insect control



## forphase1 (Aug 5, 2010)

Does this actually work? My tomatoes are overrun with little red bugs, and I see evidence of other insects munching on my veggies leaves. Some have suggested a mixture of Dawn and water to kill/repel the insects. Does anyone else here use such a method, and if so is there a particular recipe that seems to work best. I've getting varied answers from the internet, and thought I'd ask for some direct opinions. Thanks!

P.S. I'm trying to avoid using a chemical insecticide as I also raise a few bee hives and just don't care for insecticides in general. Am also considering getting some DE, but haven't yet.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Original Dawn is amazing stuff.. I've never used it on plants but we have an exterminator friend who uses it to get rid of wasps and yellow jackets and our vet uses and recommends it for fleas. Maybe try it on one or two of your effected plants and see what happens???


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

When I worked at an organic tomato greenhouse, they mixed denatured alcohol with water, added a few drops of Palmolive dish soap....this is all they ever used to control insects in the greenhouses....


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Go look for a small container of insecticidal soap. $8. Safer is the brand I have. Easier to get the mix right. Kills with direct contact (takes a couple days) so if you have clever bugs that hide you have to chase them.

Aphids just give up now, when I show them the jug.


----------



## Forlane (Jul 17, 2010)

I use Dawn Dish soap, seems to work better than the Safer stuff.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

GrannyG said:


> When I worked at an organic tomato greenhouse, they mixed denatured alcohol with water, added a few drops of Palmolive dish soap....this is all they ever used to control insects in the greenhouses....


Only a chemist would consider Palmolive dish detergent to be organic - the certifying agency certainly wouldn't.


----------



## northergardener (Dec 12, 2007)

Dawn is a detergent, not soap. Detergents on green leaves can react with sunlight to burn the leaves. Detergents can actually remove the protective waxy layer on the surface of leaves, which is why they burn in sunlight. Regular soap will not do this. I think Ivory is still soap, not a detergent. Of course, a stronger concentration will be more likely to burn, a weaker concentration will be less likely to burn.

When a small amount of soap is used in with other ingredients, it acts like a "spreader/sticker", it helps everything to stay mixed up and to stick to the leaves.


----------



## forphase1 (Aug 5, 2010)

Good advice and info in this thread so far. Much appreciated.


----------



## justincase (Jul 16, 2011)

I use it and sware by it!I use 1 shot glass of REGULAR not conetrated sawn to one gallon water, it really works. I am in SE north varolina with strong sun and I have no burning. my plants are thriving. I do it in early morning or evening time when sun is weak. not sure if it matters but do not want to add any thing with water during hot sun....first year using it and LOOOoooooove it. I was a chemical girl now converted. Kills bugs pretty fast. Just needs to be done after it rains....


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Oct 25, 2013)

Great info here. What I have always wondered, and have yet to ask. When mixing soap in water, and putting it on plants. The plants will then drink soap. Will that effect the plants in anyway? Does the soap not have any harmful chemicals?


----------

